# pigeon with broken chest bone



## edelfede (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello

I just got a pigeon who seems to have her protruding chest bone broken. She is making some involuntary movements as if she had hicups
every second, and when she does that she moves her wings. She cannot walk or fly. She seems in a state of shock. dI am not sure whether there is something affecting her heart. Has anybody seen a case like this? What should I do? 718-622-8831


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

edelfede said:


> Hello
> 
> I just got a pigeon who seems to have her protruding chest bone broken. She is making some involuntary movements as if she had hicups
> every second, and when she does that she moves her wings. She cannot walk or fly. She seems in a state of shock. dI am not sure whether there is something affecting her heart. Has anybody seen a case like this? What should I do? 718-622-8831





Well...is there any Blood or open Wound?


Is she pooping? 


Can you set er up so she has some soft rumpled cloths, and warmth?



Can you post some images which will show this injury?



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## edelfede (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi

There is an open wound, but is not bleeding, it seems to be on the sternon, which now protrudes inwards/ I worry about moving her too much to take a photogrpah. I wrapped her with a towel and I am keeping her in a warm and quiet place.She is now much calmer. I will take her to the vet tomorrow morning.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

It would be good to try and establish if she is dehydrated.

Images of poops and some idea of how many in how many hours, would also be important.


Checking her Crop to see what if anything it appears to have for contents, would be good to do, before electing to offer rehydration-solution, or, nourishment, once satisfied she is adequately hydrated.


downed Birds are often dehydrated, and that alone complicates things or can kill them if it is not ammended.


Please report back on these items as best you can.


If her Crop seems empty and she has been making at least some urates, then rehydration solutions should be offered.


Let us know?

Then on from there...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Contact folks at NYC pigeon rescue and have them recommend an avian vet...I do believe there is one in NYC which does not charge avian-vet-like prices.

http://nycprc.org/

_This is absolutely too serious for at-home diagnosis & treatment._ Just keep her warm and calm and get her to a vet ASAP.

Thanks for caring, I am sending you my most positive vibes and wishes.


----------



## edelfede (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Jaye and Phil

She did not make it...I feel so very sad...

This bird was found this afternoon by students this afternoon and NYCPR contacted me about her since I am close to campus...The students said that she fell off a tree..I am not sure exactly what happened...I had an appointment lined up for tomorrow morning with an avian vet and the vet had got back to me asking me to feed her and keep her hydrated, and warm... so I thought she would make it...But she might have had internal injuries, which I don;t think she could have got by falling off a tree...

In any case, thank you so much for your response

Eleonora


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

More likely hit an on-coming Work-Truck's Roof Rack or something.


Any incident sufficient to displace or break some of the Keel would have to be a terrible whallop.


Thanks for trying.


----------



## edelfede (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Phil
I agree, it had to be something else than just a fall from a tree...
Thanks for your message and your support

Eleonora


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry, I hoped you were wrong and that the outcome would be different but the only place that I found a reference to a possible fractured sternum was in the acute pigeon death trauma section of Fit to Win, which said that death by trauma is found in free flying birds when they smash into overhead wires, trees, buildings etc in their headlong flight from birds of prey. It adds that after such an incident a bird may occasionally appear to be normal only to die a couple of hours later and _"autopsy then reveals that serious internal damage (for eg broken keel, ruptured liver and/ot haemorrhage) led to death"_

But I am glad that it was cared for, loved and kept safe.


----------



## edelfede (Aug 24, 2009)

Dear Feefo
I was so much hoping that I was wrong...but the information you provided makes sense...At least the little one was in a warm place where she was loved...

thanks for your note and for the beautiful poem

"Fly, fly little wing
Fly where only angels sing
Fly away, the time is right
Go now, find the light"

best

eleonora


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The words in my signature are part of the Lyrics of Celine Dion's song Fly. I hadn't heard it until one of my facebook friends sent me a link when my Littlewood died. I cry every time I hear it.


----------

